# Something Interesting About The New Outbacks



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

While at the outback factory tour, I spoke to the reps about something industry wide that we found disappointing. We were wondering how everyone else felt. They will have flat panels in all new models. They said it was an industry wide thing. I think we are in the minority but we our reason to go camping is to spend quality family time and meet new outbackers. If it rains we play games read and TALK TO EACH OTHER. It was very disappointing that thier response was most people want this and they would be unable to see tt's without them. just curious what everyone elses opions were


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

mike said:


> While at the outback factory tour, I spoke to the reps about something industry wide that we found disappointing. We were wondering how everyone else felt. They will have flat panels in all new models. They said it was an industry wide thing. I think we are in the minority but we our reason to go camping is to spend quality family time and meet new outbackers. If it rains we play games read and TALK TO EACH OTHER. It was very disappointing that thier response was most people want this and they would be unable to see tt's without them. just curious what everyone elses opions were


I agree that camping is a time to get away from all the "gadgets" that we have around our homes and to spend quality time with the family. That is exactly what we do. Most of the places we camp do not have hookups, so the tv can't get turned on anyways.

On occasion, we do like to have a "movie night" while on longer trips (with hookups). The kids will bring along a movie that they want to see and we will watch it sometime towards the end of our trip. So in that case the addition of the flat screen and dvd player is a great addition.

--Greg


----------



## azparrothd (May 2, 2008)

mike said:


> While at the outback factory tour, I spoke to the reps about something industry wide that we found disappointing. We were wondering how everyone else felt. They will have flat panels in all new models. They said it was an industry wide thing. I think we are in the minority but we our reason to go camping is to spend quality family time and meet new outbackers. If it rains we play games read and TALK TO EACH OTHER. It was very disappointing that thier response was most people want this and they would be unable to see tt's without them. just curious what everyone elses opions were


I completely agree with you. That is the main reason for us when we go camping, get back to nature (sort of). Where we plan to camp, there will be no reception to pick up anything... Although, I'm sure there will be times we will welcome that flat panel.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Its cheaper to buy a tt with a TV installed than to buy one separate. We put a flat screen in ours and my wife and I decide when it can be turned on or not. Personally I see nothing wrong with a few cartoons early in the morning when the kids get up way too early or just checking the weather. While I agree with you that camping is for family time I don't think having a TV in the camper ruins that experience if it is controlled. My kids have to ask to turn the tv on, they don't like it but when we say no they quickly find something else to do and end up having more fun than watching a tv show. I guess if someone buys a new tt and doesn't want a tv in it they could just take it out and put it in thier home somewhere. Just my $0.02.

Brad


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Don't turn it on.

I wish mine would have come with one. Personally, we watch movies, especially on long trips. Gets the kids settled down to get ready for bed.

Mark


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

We have used ours on every trip. DD and I are up way too early to be making noise outside every morning so we start the the day with whole the family in bed watching a movie.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Sometimes the weather just doesn't cooperate, and we love having our TV/DVD combo in our OB. I'm glad mine didn't come with one already in it, because it is so much cheaper to buy one and install it. But I am glad I have one.

Where does one draw the line as to what's "appropriate" in one's personal RV? TV? Microwave? Toilet? Shower? Stove? Refrigerator? Stereo? I'm guessing most of us like to have the comforts of our own home when we're on the road. I'm not personally a big fan of hotels/motels, and I like to go to areas that usually don't have accommodations, so I bring my own. I also bring bicycles, kayaks, MP3 players, computers, cell phones and more. It's what I want. If you don't want it in your RV on your trip, don't bring it. To each his/her own.

It's a personal thing!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Don't have a TV. Wouldn't specifically get one, but if it came, I'd probably leave it. It isn't a big problem for us as during our last trip we had 4 nights in 2.5 weeks where we had electricity.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

i understand its a personell thing and by the response of the sales reps it seems to be what most want. I was not judging anyone on how they chose to spend thier time, just curious what everyone else felt.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> They will have flat panels in all new models.


Wow, I must be old. When you said Flat Panels, I was thinking cabinet doors, not televisions. As far as the new models having televisions? Hey, if you don't want one, then either order your camper without one, remove it after you pick it up, or just don't turn it on.

We rarely use ours, but it does come in handy on rainy days/nights, I do check the weather with it periodically, if we have a CATV Hook up.

Tim


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm with you Tim, the last thing that I would have thought of was a TV, dam getting old sucks!

Oh well, back to listen to some tunes on my good old 8 track!

Steve


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

My $.02.

We use our TV mainly in the A.M. since we like keeping up on whats happening in the world. We will even buy a local newspaper just to keep up on the happenings. As far as a lot of the shows on TV, we need a vacation. We have the DVD player in the TV but haven't used it.

We use our tt mainly for sleeping. We do all of our cooking outdoors now and when we had the pop-up.

_Brian_


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

It makes since to include a flat panel as the majority want that, plus all of there competition has them in there units..

Must keep up with the Jones's or lose sales.. So to be honest, what choice do they have..

Carey


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

We have a TV/VCR combo that only gets used for our special family movie nights or sometimes DW/DH movie after DDs go to bed. I try to resist ever hooking up cable or using the TV antenna - I would rather play games with the DDs. The one time it was nice having a cable available was when we camped over Thanksgiving and were able to continue the family tradition of watching Macy's Turkeyday Parade on the TV with cable.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

We like to watch DVD's before bed or on rainy days, so the TV's are a plus for us. They aren't a necessity though.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have 2 TV's in our fiver.

One small lcd tv/DVD in the bunkroom and a bigger LCD in the main entertainment center. Also take the DirecTV dish when we don't have cable.

I'm not gonna lie to you and say we only use them for rainy days..........I am up in the morning usually at least 1-2 hours before the rest of the clan, and I enjoy my alone time. Sometimes it includes watching the news or a movie.

I love camping, but never, ever claimed to "rough it", or I would be in a tent on the ground.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Also 2 televisions. Sometimes rarely used, other times........I also like to keep up with the news, and especially the weather where I am and in the direction I might be heading to that day. Thats a safety thing when travelling in an area you know nothing about. I found that invaluable last year when travelling.

Camping is about relaxation and if the kids watching TV for a while, then relaxing for me it is.

John


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

We have two tv's in ours. If its raining, which it tends to do alot in the summer in Florida, we go inside and watch a DVD or watch a race, since Chuck is a HUGE Nascarfan. I figure its a better alternative to killing each other LOL...


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

I also had this discussion with the factory reps. It does not bother me about the TVs as we use ours somewhat often. What bothered me is the rather frank comments about other features which are being removed or downgraded in order to pay for these TVs and other 'changes'. What sold us on the Outback was the feeling that it was better built than some of the other units out there. If this quality, _(or perception of better quality)_, is diminished in order to 'run with the herd', then the Outbacks become just another 'also ran' when you start looking for your first/next unit!

Not wishing to steal Mikes thread, but some of the changes which concerned me the most were the plan to go to a laminate foam cored floor akin to the design of the walls, _(less the outside fiberglass),_ and the reduction of the frame size from 8" to 6". This will add even more flex and bounce to the units, both while traveling and while parked. They indicated that this was necessary to maintain the price as well as to decrease the weight in order to allow/compensate for additions such as full size slides and TVs, etc.

Also plans call for only 4 models with the rear slide, and all of these will be king slides. I'm not sure about having so few rear slide options, but if it is done well, the king bed idea will be GREAT!

Disclaimer:









Everyone had their $.02. These are no better or worse than anyone else's, they just happen to be mine.

Dave


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

When we bought the OB a few years ago (wow, does time ever fly), there was no TV, and after a year we went and bought a 13" regular TV and really the only time we watch it is when the weather is not the best for sitting outside, or late night and we are winding down from the day. I cannot say that it has changed the quality of camping we do, it has just added an extra option. 95% of the time we are camping, the TV is off, but for that other 5%, it is kinda nice to have it. Mind you we do not have kids, it is just the two of us and the fur kids, and maybe that makes a difference. Who knows?

Cheers.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,
We just returned from our 19 day trip and we did not hook up cable although most of our campsites had it available. We purchased the 13 inch t.v. with built in dvd player for movies and we did enjoy movies later in the night to wind down after kids were in bed. The girls really didn't have much time to do movies in the camper as too busy but of course they had movies throughout the entire drive in the vehicle. One thing I really enjoyed about having the t.v. along is we plugged in our camcorder and we watched our home video along the way of the trip. The girls enjoyed that alot. We would come home and view all the animals we got that day or the hikes we were on etc. We also plugged in little video game into the t.v. once in awhile to play. Personally, I don't see a problem and I think a flat screen would be nice as it would take that limited shelf out of the way and more people could view the t.v. We have been caught in a rain storm before for the entire weekend to where the family played games, read books, and watched movies.

Cristy


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Just did the Texas Summer Rally - 5 ppl including an infant in a 23R for 10 days. TV didn't come on once. We mainly use it when big storms are coming so that we can get weather reports. On rare occasion we will watch a dvd before bedtime. We play alot of games when we are in the camper and it is raining or some such. Farkel is awesome!

-CC


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Tv, DH and I can get along just fine without it.

I'd rather read most times.

Since DD can't read, she does occasionally like tv/DVD's.

We can take it or most times leave it.

We may be keeping our '03 for quite awhile if construction gets more bouncy. We LIKE the quality of our '03.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

The dw and I used to go to alot of NASCAR races. We now take a race weekend to a campground with cable. We sit around the camper and watch the race instead of going to the track. I LOVE my flat screen


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

We are early risers and I am a confirmed news junkie so ours gets used mostly in the mornings. We also use the TV to check a weather channel when it is available to ensure the weather will be good for the planned motorcycle ride.

Our 2008 did not come with a flat panel but I wish it had. I will mount one eventually.

VICTIM


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

i also am a news junkie and will get a paper every day. I am not judging anyone but for us unless a storm is coming the tv stays under the bed.


----------



## Bama Eye Guy (Mar 27, 2007)

We have two TVs in our trailer (one up front and one in the bunks). We limit what and when they watch like we do at home but we are usually camping in South AL and at the beach where at high noon it is not uncommon to hit upper 90s and even 100. We have to FORCE the kids to come inside just to cool them down. The TV's help occupy them for a little rest time then it's back outside until at least sunset.

Everything in moderation. I do hope they don't downgrade the quality of the trailers just to cover the cost of a cheap tv. Like others, we love our Outback!

Lee Ann


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

With the change in Feb '09 to all digital broadcast, will the antenna system pick up digital signals? Won't you then need a dish to watch TV. I am sure a cable box won't do you any good as the feed is scrambled by the cable company. And if you are in a highly wooded area, you probably wouldn't be able to get the dish aligned.

just my .02 cents...


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

When they make the switch in 2-09 all the antennas will be the same you will just need a digital tuner. Most new tv's already have these inside which allow you to get hd or digital broadcast over the air without doing anything different. If you have an older tv you will need an external digital converter and that will allow you to watch digital broadcast with your non digital tv and existing antenna.

Brad


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Russ, sorry I left this out of the above post. I know this off the topic of the original post but just wanted to pass this along. You can get up to two $40.00 discount cards for a digital converter box. Just go to this  website  and fill in your info. I received my cards in about 2-3 weeks.

Brad


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

. . .and remember you DO NOT need a converter box if you're hooked up to cable TV or a satellite dish, no matter how old your TV is.

I received my $40 coupon for a digital converter box about a month after I applied for it. It was free, and it can reduce the price of a digital converter box to $0.


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Maybe we are a bit different than most others. We use our fiver as a kind of "second home". We did the same thing when we had our OB. Admittedly, we are looking toward the future with an eye towards full-timing, so we try to retain many of the comforts of home. We replaced the mattresses in both fivers with high-quality, residential style mattresses. We also have a fairly good assortment of kitchen appliances. We basically have a vacation home stocked and ready to go on short notice. That includes internet capability and satellite television, as well as two flat panels. We can either use them or not, but the option is there, when we want to. I want to be able to check news, weather and catch a game or golf tournament if the mood strikes me.

We basically got back into RV'ing to enable us to travel with our dogs, who are our "kids". We have met a lot of people who essentially feel the same way and RV for the same reasons.

The OB line is kind of unique because it ranges from smaller TT's to larger fivers, especially now that they are putting in bedroom slides. Because of the diversity of the line, there is also a diversity of uses for them. There are people on this site who range from hard-core boondocking dry campers to semi-full time travelers. The unique diversity of the OB line allows for this. I think that Keystone tries to acknowledge this diversity in the standards and options that they offer in the OB line.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

We have a 9 year old human and 12 year old non-humans that wake up @ the crack of dawn! TV is nice for mornings when too early to be making noise outside. We also set the sleep timer and go to sleep by the TV. If anyone has ever lived with a Penn State fan (or is a Penn State fan) NO WAY are you missing a Saturday Penn State game. GO STATE! The best of both worlds. K


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

bradnjess said:


> When they make the switch in 2-09 all the antennas will be the same you will just need a digital tuner. Most new tv's already have these inside which allow you to get hd or digital broadcast over the air without doing anything different. If you have an older tv you will need an external digital converter and that will allow you to watch digital broadcast with your non digital tv and existing antenna.
> 
> Brad


 and:



bradnjess said:


> Russ, sorry I left this out of the above post. I know this off the topic of the original post but just wanted to pass this along. You can get up to two $40.00 discount cards for a digital converter box. Just go to this website and fill in your info. I received my cards in about 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Brad


Thanks for clearing that up Brad, I assumed that cable tv in campgrounds as we know it would cease. Glad I am wrong!! I woould rather they keep the cheesy sheap tv outta the rv and let the owner put in a tv of their choice. Mayeb have them put areas in the rv to put a wall mount instead?? or use it for better QC??


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Damn double post!!!!


----------

